# Crow decoys



## crowvol (Jul 27, 2006)

Any advice on realistic, full body crow decoy brands and where to buy them? I plan to use some previous victims along side these, so the more realistic, the better. Thanks.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

GHG makes a really good looking crow decoy, you can get them from macks praire wings.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Deffintly GHG crow decoys they are "flocked" and feature feeding calling and looker if im right. MPW would be ur best bet for those.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

What's the advantage of decoys being flocked? GHG is only about 25 miles from my house and I've been tempted to stop by there sometime and view their showroom. I know they also sell decoys over the counter to individuals so the price might be worth stopping.


----------

